# The Space Guard Centre...



## mosaix (Mar 25, 2011)

I've just spent the day in South Shropshire / Powys at two places:

1) The Aardvark second hand bookshop, and amazing place in the tiny village of Brampton Bryan. Thousands and thousands of books in an old converted farm building. If you're in the area be sure to pay it a visit. Excellent tea, coffee and cakes. 

Aardvark Books Brampton Bryan


2) And just a few miles away, the Space Guard Centre just outside Knighton. Run entirely on donations, they have a small planetarium and two telescopes dedicated to the search for Near Earth Objects that might pose a threat.

The Spaceguard Centre & Observatory

Again, don't miss this. There is an excellent lecture / guided tour for just £6 and they need the money. 

Their latest project is the housing and installation of a second-hand 24" wide field telescope that was donated by the Astronomer Royal.


----------



## Nik (Mar 26, 2011)

Possibly of interest...

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids

Scroll down to the forthcoming list of known Potentially Hazardous Asteroids. Says something for the proceeding search that there were only a few hundred just a couple of years ago. Now, thousands of candidates are detected by the different search teams every week...


----------

